# Shimano Sante



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Besides Ebay, does anyone know where I can find old Shimano Sante' parts? I'm looking for either a complete group or indivudual components.

Thanks


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

*Wow...That brings back some memories!*

Wow...That brings back some memories. My first question is why would you want them. Sure it is probably the ultimate retro project, but the stuff was junk. I had a Vitus in 1986 that had Sante parts on it. Not impressed. It was a slight improvement on the 600 parts, but only in looks. They added a bunch of chromish looking stuff that fell off, and shaved weight in the wrong places. Other than that, I think they were just stock 600 parts reshaped. It was very undruable, but they sure were packaged nicely in blue velvet. I was racing/riding ~300 miles a week, and the parts didn't make it from January to July before they needed to come off. Thankfully Shimano was great with warranty back then and I was able to get new parts as I was a high school kid who was broke and racing for tires and spare parts. But even back then they didn't have parts to replace the Sante, so I paid a few more dollars and got Dura Ace. I guess if you aren't going to use them a daily rider they would proably last and make a nice retro project bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's for a retro project. There was a guy at my LBS last night that had an old 80's steel custom frame. It had a complete Sante group. I figure I can do it cheaper than an Mavic SSC, C-Record or Suntour Superbe Pro group. I have a ton of 80's DA parts. I'm looking for something different. Plus, since the Sante group was primarily white, I can re-paint the parts that have scratches.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

That would be cool. If you can find it in the origional boxes it would be a major score. That was really the highlight of the components. Does anyone ever use the Sachs-Hurret Jubilee deraileurs on retro projects? I had one on a cyclocross bike that wouldn't die. The bike finally got stolen in 1993 or it would probably still be shifting. The first weight weenie part made.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## shawnbbrad (Apr 16, 2004)

Hell, Dave, do I know where to _find_ Sante parts? I'm _soaking_ in them _right now_!

Well, actually, just my shifters and drivetrain, really. Would it surprise you to know that my daily-use road bike is a 1987 Trek 1500 still built up with the stock Sante and 600 parts? And that, reliability warnings notwithstanding, everything still works flawlessly?

I myself don't know where to get more parts. If you did get them, I'm not sure how successful you'd be in repainting them. They have a sort of pearlescent finish that seems to be more than just paint--as if they've been coated with a thickened enamel layer over the top or something. It would take a pretty unusual paint to replicate. And this pearly stuff has been pretty durable, although it sure scratches through if, like me, you ever crash it. There's more paint--grey-coat this time--on the rear derailleur body and cage.

I was never a racer, so maybe I'm not one to judge, but this stuff never gave me an ounce of trouble, and although it was stored untouched for, oh, 15 _years_ while I was heavily into MTB, now that I'm riding it constantly, it shifts crisply and reliably. Don't know why people pooh-poohed it--then _and_ now.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks Shawn. I'm slowly building up a group. With a little patience on Ebay, there are plenty of NOS or excellent condition Sante parts


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Damn.... too little too late.... 

I would have told you to buy this and I would buy the frame off of you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&category=7298&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

By the way Dave, aren't you a Look fan? If so, you may want to see this one....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&category=7298&sspagename=STRK:MEBWA:IT&rd=1

Nice old La Vie Claire Look.

Russ


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Russ, That LOOK is number 1 on my want list. The one on Ebay is too big for me. I've been looking for 2 years for that frame........Someday I will find it in 51-53cm... I have two sets of original NOS decals ready for a restoration....


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Russ, That LOOK is number 1 on my want list. The one on Ebay is too big for me. I've been looking for 2 years for that frame........Someday I will find it in 51-53cm... I have two sets of original NOS decals ready for a restoration....



Ahhhh, I knew that someone really wanted that frame... this is the second time I have seen one this size pop up on the bay... Last year someone had one set up as a single speed with C-Record cranks (single ring) headset and Deltas. I thought about grabbing it. I would grab this one if it were about a month from now when my student loan money for the summer comes in. But right now my budget is tight because I just bought a new set of American Classic 420's with Sapim spokes.... and that was all the spending money I have for the next month or so.

Russ


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

russw19 said:


> Ahhhh, I knew that someone really wanted that frame... this is the second time I have seen one this size pop up on the bay... Last year someone had one set up as a single speed with C-Record cranks (single ring) headset and Deltas. I thought about grabbing it. I would grab this one if it were about a month from now when my student loan money for the summer comes in. But right now my budget is tight because I just bought a new set of American Classic 420's with Sapim spokes.... and that was all the spending money I have for the next month or so.
> 
> Russ


Reynolds 753. Only 500 were made worldwide in 1986......The rumor is Scapin made them by my money is on Lejeune. Lejeune build all of Hinaults steel bikes when he was with La Vie Claire.


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Reynolds 753. Only 500 were made worldwide in 1986......The rumor is Scapin made them by my money is on Lejeune. Lejeune build all of Hinaults steel bikes when he was with La Vie Claire.



It didn't sell. The seller relisted it, but put it back up at the same price. I am guessing they would sell it for the first $600 email offer they got.

Russ


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Sante and Look Frame*

a couple of my local shops have the stuf you are looking for. Only catch is that theyare here in Japan. One dealer has a bike with a Sante group -NOS and they are colecting dust in his shop. Another local shop has the frame you are talking about. What size does it have to be? If you fit around a 51-53 then japan is a good place to look as you are hard pressed to find anything larger than a 54-55. 

Jason


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

takmanjapan said:


> a couple of my local shops have the stuf you are looking for. Only catch is that theyare here in Japan. One dealer has a bike with a Sante group -NOS and they are colecting dust in his shop. Another local shop has the frame you are talking about. What size does it have to be? If you fit around a 51-53 then japan is a good place to look as you are hard pressed to find anything larger than a 54-55.
> 
> Jason


Jason, I'd be very interested in the LOOK frame. Do you know what size it is? Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*What about the place in the Netherlands....*

Renaissance Cycles? They have always seemed to have plenty of NOS 80's parts on their web site. Maybe you can get lucky.

FWIW, I had a Sante' group in 1988 on my lugged steel Centurion frame. Back then it was pretty rare. 6 speed SIS if I remeber correctly. I managed to pick up a group from my LBS that they were blowing out. 6 months later in upgrade-itis I changed the whole bike out to 600 Ultegra 7-speed with cassette hubs. I liked the Sante' stuff and never had any problems with it. Looked cool on a red bike with a white Regal saddle too.

I had another bike that was full Suntour Cyclone back then. Those were the days - single, plenty of money to spend on bikes and time to ride. Why didn't I take advantage of it then?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3673463263&rd=1

Just popped up today.


----------



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

*sante 1987 front der./*



633 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=3673463263&rd=1
> 
> Just popped up today.


in the org box from nashbar/make an offer if interested./ [email protected].


----------



## Gargamel (Feb 3, 2004)

There is a Specialized with full Sante group on Ebay right now. 

Not mine, but I saw your thread and thought I'd give a heads up


----------



## stevendavid75 (Nov 10, 2004)

*go the cranks*



Dave Hickey said:


> Besides Ebay, does anyone know where I can find old Shimano Sante' parts? I'm looking for either a complete group or indivudual components.
> 
> Thanks


hi there,
I have got a set of cranks here in Australia,
I must say I bought a bike with them on it not reall knowing too much about them.
they are in great condition, prob give about a 9/10 rating considering age, will try yo get pic organised if I can.
Am willing to sell.
Cheers


----------

